# Fly Casting Distance (Newbie Question)



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't focus on distance. Accuracy is more important at this stage of the game. Set up some paper plate "targets" at different distances, out to 40feet. Practice hitting each target. While practicing, try to make your next cast with only one backcast. 
Gradually lengthen your casts. You can learn a lot watching youtube videos, but don't give in to the "I threw the whole line" madness.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Honestly, get a few lessons and the distance will come on its own. It will save you a lot of aggravation.


----------



## Flyguy33 (Oct 31, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Don't focus on distance. Accuracy is more important at this stage of the game. Set up some paper plate "targets" at different distances, out to 40feet. Practice hitting each target. While practicing, try to make your next cast with only one backcast.
> Gradually lengthen your casts. You can learn a lot watching youtube videos, but don't give in to the "I threw the whole line" madness.


Completely agree, accuracy over distance! Not sure what you plan to fish for but a lot of times when fly fishing for reds you get that “oh $hit” shot that is like 10ft to 15ft within the boat and you would be surprised how many of those shots get missed even by the best because most people neglect to work on just being able to flip out their line quickly.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Please, whatever you do get casting lessons. They will absolutely be worth it in the long run.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Where r u located ? Lessons from a certified fly casting instructor will not only improve your casting in accuracy and distance while correcting early bad habits but it will be something you think of every time you go. Well worth it 100 times over!!


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I started fly fishing about a year ago and from my experience so far you should watch a bunch of videos if you don’t have anyone to help you and try to work on your casting technique first and then you start to practice on your accuracy. I agree with the previous comments but without decent casting technique you won’t get the best accuracy. Distance will come last with good technique and lots of practice.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Honestly, get a few lessons and the distance will come on its own. It will save you a lot of aggravation.


Absolutely! Get some lessons. Hire a guide for half a day and get some casting instruction and on the water time. Casting in the yard and on the water are different.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TheJackStrap said:


> Hey guys, after being fascinated with it for a long time, I finally bought a fly rod.
> 
> I have no clue what I’m doing and I knew the learning curve would be large but the challenge is what attracts me to fly fishing.
> 
> ...


Your response from Steve_Mevers says it all! Get with someone (a guide, someone from your local fly shop, casting instructor) and learn how to cast first! Don’t practice on your own as you may end up “practicing” bad habits that may set your development back years!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Don't focus on distance. Accuracy is more important at this stage of the game. Set up some paper plate "targets" at different distances, out to 40feet. Practice hitting each target. While practicing, try to make your next cast with only one backcast.
> Gradually lengthen your casts. You can learn a lot watching youtube videos, but don't give in to the "I threw the whole line" madness.


While I agree with accuracy over distance, I think that lessons are the #1 priority!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If you want to be regularly successful in the Salt you need at least 70 feet and be able to hit a dinner plate at 40. Nothing is worse then fishing with someone that can't put it on a fish.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

And if you plan on fishing from a skiff make those same marks with a back cast. Depending on where you fish your may want more than 70 feet, my wife throws 70 feet and when Im poling Im constantly thinking "further, just throw it over there"


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

My 2 cents would be to worry more about making good casts at 40-50 ft then distance for now. Getting your fly from the boat where you want it 50 ft away, with1 backast, 2 tops. Shooting the line through an ok sign in your stripping hand dropping your rod at the right time and getting tight to your fly immediately is way better than casting 80 ft to a general vicinity with a trash presentation


----------



## TheJackStrap (Dec 28, 2021)

7WT said:


> Where r u located ? Lessons from a certified fly casting instructor will not only improve your casting in accuracy and distance while correcting early bad habits but it will be something you think of every time you go. Well worth it 100 times over!!


Thanks for the response. I’m in Wilmington, NC. I’ve been looking into lessons, it seems like they are pretty hard to find.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TheJackStrap said:


> Thanks for the response. I’m in Wilmington, NC. I’ve been looking into lessons, it seems like they are pretty hard to find.


Check with a local fly shop (if possible)! I’ll do some digging and see if I can locate someone to help out.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TheJackStrap said:


> Thanks for the response. I’m in Wilmington, NC. I’ve been looking into lessons, it seems like they are pretty hard to find.


Check out FFF International, you can input your area and get a feel for instructors that may be close enough for you to hook up with.


----------



## TheJackStrap (Dec 28, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Check out FFF International, you can input your area and get a feel for instructors that may be close enough for you to hook up with.


This is an amazing resource. Thank you!!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Almost through my third decade of full time guiding and working with clients on their casting. My opinion is that watching lots of videos may be confusing for a beginner. There are just too many professionals and too many styles for a newbie to sift through it all and and come up with the right style for them.

My advice is always to start with one simple practice technique and develop from there. That is to learn to cast with a rolled up towel or similar item pinned between the inside of your elbow and torso. Practice intervals of 10 to15 false casts over and over again. Eventually lengthen the line as you practice. This technique will prevent you from developing the most difficult to correct mistake which is made by about 80% of fly fishermen. Dropping the rod.(front or back cast) This leads to open loops, slow line speed, tailing loops and will prevent you from ever throwing for distance. 

Only correct practice leads to improvement. Practicing poor technique only reinforces bad habits. The use of the towel restricts all movement but throwing in a straight line, which is correct. If you drop the rod or move the rod in any way but straight the towel falls to the ground. The beauty of this method is that your brain will not allow you to drop the towel so you are forcing yourself to develop the proper muscle memory. All of the best casters keep their elbow tight to their body even when throwing side arm or any other angle.

Why it works- You are trying to throw something straight with an arm that has 3 joints. The wrist and shoulder go up, down and rotate. The elbow up and down. The up and down motion is what destroys the fly cast. By isolating the elbow and taking it out of the equation a new caster or a poor caster will immediately be able to feel the line and rod loading and visually see the lines loop tighten. This technique should be mastered until you can easily maintain a tight loop in the air through multiple false casts out to 40 feet or so. If you master throwing straight at this range adding the haul at a later stage of development easily doubles your distance.

From my experience I think learning distance is the right move. If you do it by isolating the elbow you will not have to learn accuracy because you will be throwing straight. Straight is accurate. Judging distance will come in time.

Lastly I always tell my clients to not try to copy others. Instead understand that the 2 most important pieces of the cast are based in physics. You must throw straight and what ever direction the rod tip is traveling when it comes to a complete stop is the only place the fly can go. It's simple in concept. Go fast and straight and stop in the exact direction you want the fly to land. Outside of that, every person has to develop their own style to make it happen.

my 2 cents


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Not that I have it, but proper technique is important. If you are maxed at 30’, there are things to improve. Anything that will help with distance will also help with accuracy.

In person casting lessons with a CCI is the best place to start. Also, you can do lots of stuff through video instruction. I have a tripod, iPhone, and the OnForm app.

If you are looking for videos, here is the secret location…sexyloops.com

After a one hour lesson which includes the double haul you will be casting 60’ without issue.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Muscle memory and sound mechanics from someone who knows what they are doing. Once you have sound instruction, go practice and burn it into your memory and muscles.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

A beginner should throw 60’
An intermediate 80’
An advanced 100’
An expert 120+’
Those distances are over land and measured not estimated. 
Distance and accuracy are inter-related. They both require correct tracking, trajectory, casting arc adjustment and tension control. If you don’t understand those concepts you will have a lot of trouble getting past an intermediate level……..although you can still catch fish provided they are not upwind.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Ken T said:


> Almost through my third decade of full time guiding and working with clients on their casting. My opinion is that watching lots of videos may be confusing for a beginner. There are just too many professionals and too many styles for a newbie to sift through it all and and come up with the right style for them......
> 
> @Ken T
> Thanks for the great post Cap..
> Now you have me thinking about analyzing/retooling my cast with that elbow thing........Ughhh



@TheJackStrap 
Not much to add to the good advice that you are already getting except that once you have 40-50 feet pretty automatic (not now) you'll also want to think about getting the fly down on your target quickly. 2 false casts max. Shots can come and go quickly


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

When you cast 10 yards, what is your setup (rod and line type/manufacturer)? Do you have a fly on the line, piece of yarn , or just leader? For example, casting a weighted fly like a clouser with 3/16 eyes will do better with a heavier leader/tippet than a small unweighted fly.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

You might want to get with someone and let them cast your setup. Nothing worse than trying to DIY fly casting only to find out later that the fly line is on backwards.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, I don’t know what is demanded of the cast, stealth and how spooky the fish generally are where the OP is fishing. If it was where I generally fish and he is getting 30’ max, then he’s going to miss out on many, but not all fish. As an example, my last outing a few weeks ago and last sighted redfish was a 20-25’ shot. I saw the moving towards me fish at 80-90’, then set up and staked out along the path where the fish was moving. I took a shot at about 35-40’, out a little in front of the path, but for whatever reason the fish didn’t see the fly. So I picked up and tossed the fly over when the fish was about as close to my position as it could likely get and about as close as I dared to get. That time, the fish spotted the fly and ate it up. Inside 30’ is where the risk of inadvertently spooking fish with the boat or kayak really increases, at least where I fish. Some days, it might be more than 30’.

You have to work with the cast you have and the better you can handle the fly rod, the more opportunities you will get. I remember when I first started out feeling fairly competent at 40-45’ and that gave me at least some reasonable shots at a significant number of fish I came across. Where I fish, an accurate 70-75’ cast covers the vast majority of situations and fish. But, the OP might be in place with more demanding fish or conditions.

If the OP has been out fishing conventional tackle and having success with that, he likely knows what will be demanded out of the fly set up. If his cast is relatively weak, he will have to improve on the stalk and stealth, but, there’s limits to how far stealth and stalking skills can take someone.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Watch all of her videos called Joan Wulff Dynamics of fly casting. This one is especially relevant. 



 If you can't double haul, you cant fish salt. Better to learn it early. IMO it isn't needed on rivers, so many fresh water people never learn it.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

All good advice. I’ll add that you should video yourself casting as you progress and review and learn from it. Most people have an idea in their mind of what they look like casting and when they see what they really look like they can move into positive changes. I did that with my golf swing once and never wanted to swing in public again lol. My mental vision vs. Reality was rough. My other add is that you need to develop a feel for the rod at all points of the cast and the only way you can do that is by repetition. like golf, it is not something learned in a week, month or years. Everyone progresses differently, but one day you will pick up a rod and truly feel the flex and know exactly how long you can leave the rod in a loaded position before firing a tight loop back and getting the power of the rod to work in your favor. All of this starts with some good instruction from the beginning as pointed out, to eliminate bad habits from forming. Most important, have fun with it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First is you fly rod fast or slow, that can effect distance in a newbie. If you can’t find an instructor go to you tube a type in Lefty Kreh


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

@TheJackStrap. If you're interested in meeting others in NC have a look at the Old North State board under our regional room. If you are looking for casting help in Wilmington, look no further than Capt. Seth Vernon with Double Haul. Nicest most fishy guy down your way and a wealth of casting instruction and technique.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Watch all of her videos called Joan Wulff Dynamics of fly casting. This one is especially relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't double haul, you cant fish salt. Better to learn it early. IMO it isn't needed on rivers, so many fresh water people never learn it.


Great advice bringing Joan into the discussion.
Joan has a great way of explaining the mechanics of the cast and haul. Her way of breaking down the steps is easy to follow and should produce results for most. Lefty also used a similar process of laying the line down on each practice cast. Thejackstrap should take note however that she recommends not adding the haul too soon. Only after a technically correct cast is achieved.

I know Joan and would take her technical advice like gospel but understand that her style may not be right for everyone. That's why the Wulff school has many instructors each with different body types and casting styles. Every instructor does however have uniformity in the physics based portions of the cast.

BTW My business has been lodging and guiding the folks that attend the Wulff School for years. The Wulff School and Wulff Products are in the same town as my fly shop and summer guide business so we get to see her often. She is a true ambassador in the world of fly fishing.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Just be ready for the fact that all your plans and practice go out the window when a big tail breaks the surface at 35 ft. buck fever is real lol


----------



## mcgreezy (Dec 8, 2021)

Drifter said:


> If you want to be regularly successful in the Salt you need at least 70 feet and be able to hit a dinner plate at 40. Nothing is worse then fishing with someone that can't put it on a fish.


Seriously? 70' as a starter? All of a sudden someone who starts fly fishing needs to absolutely shoot 70' of line out? There are more than enough saltwater fishing opps casted at within half of that distance...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

As you can see there are lots of opinions out there. I truly feel the best advice you can get is from watching Lefty. I was fortunate in my youth to get some personal lessons from him. I think Joan’s style is more suited for trout rivers. She is old school teaching 10/2 don’t break the wrist still I believe. Leftys style is more suited to the salt. Sidearm and low outta the wind. The best way to increase distance is to increase line speed not rod speed. The only way to do that is to learn to double haul. If you are hitting 30 you can easily double that with a good double haul. Don’t get overwhelmed by all the different opinions and videos. Just watch every Lefty video you can he was a master at teaching techniques in a simple way. Wait on the back cast before you start a progressive forward stroke. It’s easy to wait in the forward because you can see it. Most people don’t finish their back cast. Then start their forward and you hear a whip snap. What type of line are you using? Short 30’ heads are meant more for a quick shooting style cast with very few false casts. While longer heads and bellys are easier to manage more line in the air with multiple false cast. Maybe a line with a 40’ head may make it easier for you. Also make sure your line is clean. There can be a lot of distance robbing friction with a dirty line. I got a big can of food grade silicone spray I hit my lines with. It flies through the guides
Here is a good simple drill from Bruce Chard.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This stuff is the ticket


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

As a youngster growing up in Miami I worked at Tropical Rod and Reel and the Tackle Box where I learned to make custom rods and reel repair. All the big names back then and some still alive today used to come hang out at Tropical Rod and Reel, I believe the miami sport fishing club started at a meeting at Tropical Rod and Reel, mostly guides would come to the Tackle Box as the owner was a guide. one trick I think I learned from one of them to practice a casting stroke was to try and sling water out of a glass using a fly rod casting stroke without getting water on yourself. The straight movement and sudden stop with the glass of water helped me, may not be for everyone though. Fast forward to now being an old guy with neck and shoulder problems I'm good for a consistent 60 ft cast with some 70 footers thrown in and I can do as well as ever both blind and sight casting, it's all I need. Another cast i liked and worked for me was one i saw Tory Bevins demostrate, may still be on the internet, Was never able to cast any further with it, maybe a little less distance but worked well with one back cast and kept the fly out of the back of your head neck, ear shoulder etc. another trick I think Lefty Kreh used was on the back cast pause and say to yourself where you were from, in my case " I'm from miami " before you start your forward cast. Like other have stated, you'll develop your own style that works for you that may not comply with all the said rules.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

TheJackStrap said:


> Hey guys, after being fascinated with it for a long time, I finally bought a fly rod.
> 
> I have no clue what I’m doing and I knew the learning curve would be large but the challenge is what attracts me to fly fishing.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a huge favor and get a lesson right now and not later. Don't try to teach yourself, huge mistake I made and then when I did get a proper lesson I had to deal with all me now ingrained bad habits. During your first lesson you will probably be able to shoot 60 feet of line but not accurately. You need the basics and then you need to cast to fish which is a whole lot different. Without the basics you will hate yourself. Took me several trips sight fishing for Red's but when I finally landed that first one I was hooked!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Lakes and rivers try to be able to cast 40', in bays and shoreline shoot for 100'. When you actually go, the wind will be blowing 20+ knts and all that goes to hell in a handbasket. It is like learning to play golf and if you start wrong you will always have a bad swing until you are corrected by someone who knows. Start out with good instruction and criticism and you will get it. Practice on your lawn with a large fly, casting into hard wind and side wind because that is real life, just don't piss in the wind.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mcgreezy said:


> Seriously? 70' as a starter? All of a sudden someone who starts fly fishing needs to absolutely shoot 70' of line out? There are more than enough saltwater fishing opps casted at within half of that distance...


(what is a distance of cast that I should be “expecting” to be able to pull off after a lot of practice? Right now my casts are about 10 yards on average, but during my frustrations I never stopped to think what I should really be expecting as a “max” casting distance with a fly rod.)

 At no point did I or he say "as a starter." Of course there are opportunities at every distance. What I said is "If you want to be regularly successful." Your not gunna smack tarpon, snook, reds, and bones regularly in all conditions if you can't cast 70 feet. Obviously most opportunities are closer, but if your casting your max distance you probably don't have your max accuracy.


So I don't know where you read "How far is far enough to catch a fish if your starting?" But that wasn't the question. 

And I don't know where you read me saying you "absolutely need to shot 70 ft of line out" but that wasn't said either.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jonny said:


> This stuff is the ticket
> View attachment 192243


You know Flip turned us all to use this stuff. I keep a can in my fly tackle box
thanks for posting the picture 📷


----------



## Kevin Ramirez (Oct 5, 2017)

Thtguyrobb said:


> Just be ready for the fact that all your plans and practice go out the window when a big tail breaks the surface at 35 ft. buck fever is real lol


I'm surprised this wasn't mentioned sooner. I spent months yard casting and watching videos only to realize once you're out there, it all goes to hell... its a much about practice as it is mental..


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

jonny said:


> This stuff is the ticket
> View attachment 192243


I spray crc on everything


----------



## mcgreezy (Dec 8, 2021)

Drifter said:


> (what is a distance of cast that I should be “expecting” to be able to pull off after a lot of practice? Right now my casts are about 10 yards on average, but during my frustrations I never stopped to think what I should really be expecting as a “max” casting distance with a fly rod.)
> 
> At no point did I or he say "as a starter." Of course there are opportunities at every distance. What I said is "If you want to be regularly successful." Your not gunna smack tarpon, snook, reds, and bones regularly in all conditions if you can't cast 70 feet. Obviously most opportunities are closer, but if your casting your max distance you probably don't have your max accuracy.
> 
> ...


Look, i'm not going to argue with you on the internet here - but ultimately given the nature of the OP's question, and your response - if I was starting out, I would take your post as 70' is a necessity to start. Just the tone of how you posted it.

His post is [I just started fly fishing, what should I be doing] - your response was, [to do anything in the salt you need a 70' cast at least].

Tell me where i'm misunderstanding this?


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

It’s all been said above. Lessons will help limit learning bad habits. The instructor will typically give you a video of yourself casting and have you write out notes on improving. Welcome to the fellowship


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ken T said:


> Almost through my third decade of full time guiding and working with clients on their casting. My opinion is that watching lots of videos may be confusing for a beginner. There are just too many professionals and too many styles for a newbie to sift through it all and and come up with the right style for them.
> 
> My advice is always to start with one simple practice technique and develop from there. That is to learn to cast with a rolled up towel or similar item pinned between the inside of your elbow and torso. Practice intervals of 10 to15 false casts over and over again. Eventually lengthen the line as you practice. This technique will prevent you from developing the most difficult to correct mistake which is made by about 80% of fly fishermen. Dropping the rod.(front or back cast) This leads to open loops, slow line speed, tailing loops and will prevent you from ever throwing for distance.
> 
> ...


Excellent description


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and get a lesson right now and not later. Don't try to teach yourself, huge mistake I made and then when I did get a proper lesson I had to deal with all me now ingrained bad habits. During your first lesson you will probably be able to shoot 60 feet of line but not accurately. You need the basics and then you need to cast to fish which is a whole lot different. Without the basics you will hate yourself. Took me several trips sight fishing for Red's but when I finally landed that first one I was hooked!


Other than the part about casting some specified distance, the above is spot on. Learn and practice proper technique and the rest will follow. Distance will follow. Catching fish will follow. You will have more fun and cast better sooner if you learn and practice the right way. The right way is defined as the movement you make to get good results. It might not look the same as another caster or your instructor but learning to move the line with the rod is what lets you build skill, accuracy and distance. Burn that in with practice and you will improve rapidly.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mcgreezy said:


> Look, i'm not going to argue with you on the internet here - but ultimately given the nature of the OP's question, and your response - if I was starting out, I would take your post as 70' is a necessity to start. Just the tone of how you posted it.
> 
> His post is [I just started fly fishing, what should I be doing] - your response was, [to do anything in the salt you need a 70' cast at least].
> 
> Tell me where i'm misunderstanding this?


Lol the part where those are all your words. 

I take a lot of people salt water Flyfishing that practically blow a trip because they can’t put it on a fish. Happens all the time. If you can’t cast 70 feet in perfect conditions in your back yard, your not comin to Florida Bay with me tomorrow because it’s gunna blow 14mph and the Reds are super touchy our only hope is we roll on a dumb fish. Also happens all the time. 

And I’m not arguing I am clarifying. Read the words. 

I mean he can catch fish at 15 ft if he tries enough times. Maybe he should just stop there?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> You know Flip turned us all to use this stuff. I keep a can in my fly tackle box
> thanks for posting the picture 📷


A little goes a long way


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

K3anderson said:


> Watch all of her videos called Joan Wulff Dynamics of fly casting. This one is especially relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't double haul, you cant fish salt. Better to learn it early. IMO it isn't needed on rivers, so many fresh water people never learn it.


No doubt, Joan explains things that you need to understand.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@TheJackStrap where'd you get your setup. I found as a newb that I struggled casting a "fast" rod. I bought a Cabela's CGR fiberglass rod and have hit a good groove with it.
I'd suggest that if you can't get lessons; find someone local that can cast well and have them toss your setup. Make sure you've got the right line, leader, etc


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If you get lessons get it from someone who actually fishes the flats from a boat. Those River tactics can be a issue on a boat. You don’t want to to moving your core a lot off center. Or you will rocking the boat spooking the fish.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

TheJackStrap said:


> Thanks for the response. I’m in Wilmington, NC. I’ve been looking into lessons, it seems like they are pretty hard to find.


Most guides I know will also give lessons - try giving Allen Cain at Sightfish NC a shout


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> @TheJackStrap where'd you get your setup. I found as a newb that I struggled casting a "fast" rod. I bought a Cabela's CGR fiberglass rod and have hit a good groove with it.
> I'd suggest that if you can't get lessons; find someone local that can cast well and have them toss your setup. Make sure you've got the right line, leader, etc


A very good point. When complete beginners call our shop we recommend a trip with a guide before buying equipment. It's always an easier curve when a professional assesses your mannerisms and then chooses the correct rod for someone to learn with.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

jonny said:


> …… Or you will rocking the boat spooking the fish.


Glad you mentioned this Jonny. A pet peeve of mine….you take someone out on the skiff and the harder they try to cast for distance….the more they rock the boat. Someone that does this typically does not know about “pressure waves” and spooking fish.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Also….this should be required reading regarding casting and “the last 40 feet.”









Flip Pallot: A Spiritual Guide to the Importance of the Last 40 Feet - Fly Fisherman


Flip Pallot is a Florida tarpon guide, a Montana cowboy, and a Native American beauty queen walk into a bank on the Crow Reservation for a blood drive on a Friday.




www.flyfisherman.com





And in case you don’t want to read the whole article….here’s the meat:


“….. Life in my world comes down to the last 40 feet," he concluded. "If there's anything left for me to do, it's to make people aware that life, and most particularly this lifestyle, is tied to the natural world and not to a credit card. Many anglers have amassed wealth that gives them the opportunity to make a fishing trip. They go to their local pro shop and buy all the right clothes, rods, reels, lines, and flies. They present their credit card. They arrive at the lodge, also paid by credit card. They step onto a skiff, resplendent with all the right clothing and tackle. The guide poles them within 40 feet of a tailing bonefish. Sadly, their credit card won't take them that last 40 feet.
"They've come all the way from Cleveland to Abaco, but with that last 40 to the bonefish, their credit card is worthless. They've forgotten to bring the skills they need, because they didn't invest the time to develop them. They were busy with their job, kids, the Internet. They neglected to bring the skills to get them that last step to the bonefish. So, they either figure out how to have a good time, or not. But it all comes down to that last 40 feet. Life has just made it too complicated for them to understand the value of that last 40 feet."
He ended here, sitting back against oversized lounge pillows, sipping a Barritts Ginger Beer, contemplating his next thought or maybe nothing. I waited. He sipped. I shuffled my notes around. He took another sip.
"What exactly lies within that last 40 feet, Flip?" I asked.
Frogs chirped and people shuffled across gravel pathways, shouting to one another as they headed to the main lodge for dinner. He set down the green can, leaned forward with his chin propped on folded hands, and said, "Everything's there. It's not just the distance to the bonefish or permit. The last 40 feet is the barometer of what you've been willing to invest. If you're just here for the gentle breezes and the boat ride, that's okay. But when you step onto the front of that skiff and there's a very serious, committed person on the other end who's trying to get you that last stretch and you don't care enough about it to have prepared yourself, you're being untrue to yourself and unfair to the person at the other end of the boat. That's a hard view of the last 40 feet, but I think it's a significant view of commitment. To the rest of us who live this lifestyle, it's all about the last 40 feet.
Because a lot of us don't have the credit card. We crawl to make it here."


----------



## mcgreezy (Dec 8, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Lol the part where those are all your words.
> 
> I take a lot of people salt water Flyfishing that practically blow a trip because they can’t put it on a fish. Happens all the time. If you can’t cast 70 feet in perfect conditions in your back yard, your not comin to Florida Bay with me tomorrow because it’s gunna blow 14mph and the Reds are super touchy our only hope is we roll on a dumb fish. Also happens all the time.
> 
> ...


Ok stud.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> Glad you mentioned this Jonny. A pet peeve of mine….you take someone out on the skiff and the harder they try to cast for distance….the more they rock the boat. Someone that does this typically does not know about “pressure waves” and spooking fish.


Pressure waves are as much the captains fault as the caster. Just about everyone has a transfer of weight to the back foot when casting. It's not really an issue if you position the angler correctly. The rear foot has to be on the center line of the boat and the front foot towards the side they are casting. The weight coming down on the center rarely produces any rocking. If it does rock the pressure wave will travel away from the fish rather than towards it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

TheJackStrap said:


> I’m doing everything in a way that seems to be textbook, and I’m not getting any tangles or anything like that. It’s just not going far.


Well... good luck, you've got a boat load of advice. 
Try not to loose sight that your supposed to enjoy yourself.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

I would recommend lessons as well, it will help you understand the mechanics and "feel", and then when your confident you will start catching more fish instantly


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

jonny said:


> This stuff is the ticket


This stuffs is a good ticket as well. No overspray (please don't spray CRC over the water). Silicone does not degrade in or on the water. Just ask Pam Anderson.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Accuracy >>> Distance

And distance only really matters when/if you can see fish at a distance...most normally tailers you are trying to creep up on.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

crboggs said:


> Accuracy >>> Distance
> 
> And distance only really matters when/if you can see fish at a distance...most normally tailers you are trying to creep up on.


I think part of describing things like this to people is some folks just don’t know distances well at all. If I’m fishing salt. 20 ft and the fly lines not even out of the rod yet so 30 ft really can be a challenging cast with no line to work with.

I went fishing with this random guy in Big Pine and he told me there was a bonefish, which I never saw) at 50 ft so I casted and he was like no way further, so I picked it up and long bombed it and he was like. Maybe 20 ft further out. I’m like dude, that was 100 ft cast, have you ever seen a tape measure? No wonder I didn’t see his delusional bonefish 120 ft from the boat.


----------



## Roro (Nov 15, 2021)

TheJackStrap said:


> Hey guys, after being fascinated with it for a long time, I finally bought a fly rod.
> 
> I have no clue what I’m doing and I knew the learning curve would be large but the challenge is what attracts me to fly fishing.
> 
> ...


Have to agree - anyone striving (and succeeding) to cast 120 feet is going to have trouble seeing the fish. And seeing the fish eat is a big part of the fun.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Learning to throw a fly line for distance improves fishing success at all ranges and in all conditions. 
Achieving long casts requires dealing with the tracking, trajectory, tension, timing, and casting arc faults we all have. And improving those mistakes results in dramatically better line control ………at all ranges and in all conditions.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

It is all what you are fishing for and where. I mainly sight cast reds and those dastardly Sheep. Fly in hand and maybe one false cast. Work on deploying the fly and hitting a target. I couldn’t cast 100 feet if I had to and certainly can’t see a fish that far any. After you get reliable, then work on distance. Now if you are surf fishing.. good luck.

Don’t forget stress, ie buck fever. Adrenaline can ruin a cast quick. I practice with the wife nagging at me, I figure annoyance has the same affect as adrenaline. . Ymmv now get off my lawn! Or state


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

A long cast is essential, but keep in mind that if a fish is 80 feet away, you usually have time to spare while getting a cast out in front of him. I've blown 10 good shots close to the boat for every one I've blown at 80 feet. I'd work on getting a short (40 foot or less) shot out quickly, accurately, and with a minimum of false casts. Longer distance will come naturally with a little experience.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Lol the part where those are all your words.
> 
> I take a lot of people salt water Flyfishing that practically blow a trip because they can’t put it on a fish. Happens all the time. If you can’t cast 70 feet in perfect conditions in your back yard, your not comin to Florida Bay with me tomorrow because it’s gunna blow 14mph and the Reds are super touchy our only hope is we roll on a dumb fish. Also happens all the time.
> 
> ...


Drifter,

When I read your original post I was nodding knowingly, but I also knew you would get some flack over it. The truth of skiff ownership and knowing my fishery well is that I spend more time on the back of the boat than the front, and it's frustrating as hell when you are giving someone opportunity after opportunity at fish and they can't get it done and at the end of the day hearing "man there were lots of fish but they just wouldn't eat"..... because they don't eat with their ass from 9 feet away. Your 70 foot measure is a good distance when you consider that 70 foot cast becomes a 45 foot cast in the wind (I'd be happy with people that could hit 50 on the lawn and 30 in the wind). I also chuckle when I see people offer the advice of working on accuracy not distance. The truth of the matter is you need both, if you don't think length matters, your old lady's been lying to you. Gaining distance requires good technique, good technique will give you more accuracy. Day in and day out, the guy who can present a fly well at a longer distance will have more opportunities to catch fish (provided he also knows how to see fish, read fish and feed fish). Here in Louisiana a large percentage of our shots are close, but having the ability to cast farther means that when the wind is screaming and a mid range shot pops up you can make it. It also means that you can generate line speed which translated to getting shots off quicker. I'm convinced that cries of "distance doesn't matter" come from people who haven't taken the time to become an adequate caster.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I think part of describing things like this to people is some folks just don’t know distances well at all. If I’m fishing salt. 20 ft and the fly lines not even out of the rod yet so 30 ft really can be a challenging cast with no line to work with.
> 
> I went fishing with this random guy in Big Pine and he told me there was a bonefish, which I never saw) at 50 ft so I casted and he was like no way further, so I picked it up and long bombed it and he was like. Maybe 20 ft further out. I’m like dude, that was 100 ft cast, have you ever seen a tape measure? No wonder I didn’t see his delusional bonefish 120 ft from the boat.


I've had guides do this on an initial meeting, and I think it's their way of evaluating your casting ability.


----------



## CallumH345 (Jan 11, 2022)

I never took lessons and learned from YouTube and just getting out there and trying it. Didn’t really have an option as there is no fly shop on the island I live on. I’m kinda bad at casting far and accurately so I usually stalk the fish until I’m about 20-30 feet away. When I’m wading, I can stalk a bonefish up to a couple feet away from the tip of my rod without spooking and most of the bonefish I’ve caught have been within the 20 foot range. Do I miss a lot of opportunities because I can’t cast far and accurately? yes. Do I have a good time on the water and love fly fishing? Absolutely. You don’t need to spend money on lessons and be a master fly caster to have fun and catch fish. It’s all relative to how you want to enjoy the sport. If your gonna spend money on guided trips then definitely get good at casting cause your gonna waist your money and the guides time. If your like me and do a lot of fishing by yourself, either wading or from a paddle board, you can afford to be a kinda shitty self-taught caster. It adds more challenge to the game


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

CallumH345 said:


> I never took lessons and learned from YouTube and just getting out there and trying it. Didn’t really have an option as there is no fly shop on the island I live on. I’m kinda bad at casting far and accurately so I usually stalk the fish until I’m about 20-30 feet away. When I’m wading, I can stalk a bonefish up to a couple feet away from the tip of my rod without spooking and most of the bonefish I’ve caught have been within the 20 foot range. Do I miss a lot of opportunities because I can’t cast far and accurately? yes. Do I have a good time on the water and love fly fishing? Absolutely. You don’t need to spend money on lessons and be a master fly caster to have fun and catch fish. It’s all relative to how you want to enjoy the sport. If your gonna spend money on guided trips then definitely get good at casting cause your gonna waist your money and the guides time. If your like me and do a lot of fishing by yourself, either wading or from a paddle board, you can afford to be a kinda shitty self-taught caster. It adds more challenge to the game


I generally sneak up on a bonefish and just tickle him under the chin until he gets drowsy - then quickly grab him by the tail. Hoist him up for a couple of great instagram shots and send him on his way. Don’t need to cast as I don’t use a rod.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Still one of the best videos in my opinion. I like watching the old fuggers cast. Better resembles the mirror image, so to speak. Smooth is fast, slow is fast.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

CallumH345 said:


> Do I have a good time on the water and love fly fishing? Absolutely.


That's what it's all about.

I've been swinging the long rod for a number of years and still enjoy it as much now as when I started.
Never had any lessons but I have been "schooled".
Steelhead in a river is all about placing the fly right in their face.
24 inches away and your lucky if you ever get a grab.
West coast steelhead fishing can be a social event as you join in a line up a few feet apart from another caster. One particular river, the Gualala is such a place and a few of the most fished holes (each has it's own name) might need a 70 to 110 foot cast.
A few feet over or short of the "bucket" and you never get a grab and dropping your fly in the bucket doesn't mean they'll cooperate.

In 82' I joined in a line up of half a dozen and instead of taking a place at the bottom (down current of the others I took a spot at the top. Being at the top or bottom at this particular hole in the line up makes it harder to drop your fly into the bucket and on top of that most of my casts were falling short.
(btw, we were casting 30 foot shooting heads with a 100 feet of 20# mono shooting line and from what I saw 9wt rods were common while I was using my 7)

The guy next to me saw I was having problems and asked if he could try my rod. (turn out he was an exec at Scott rods) He cast all the line to the reel, over 100 feet and he did it with such an relaxed looking style that it was obvious to me that I needed improvement not the rod.
That experience changed my whole "style" of casting which took me another year on the water along with some lawn practice.

Casters who can cast a WF line a 100 feet are on a level above me.
I can cast most of my rods 70 feet and under ideal conditions can cast a little further.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

If you want to be any good at this, distance matters. Accuracy does too. Weighting one over the other is nonsense, learn both.

70-75' should be easily achievable with a modern 8wt and small amount of practice. Don't accept excuses and rationalize your way to accepting 40' casts. That's just silly and kind of sad.


----------



## Shakeyfly13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think casting lessons are helpful. Maybe not 100% necessary. People learned to cast on their own for years. I never took a lesson and I have been enjoying fly fishing for over 25 years. With that said it does help lesson the learning curve. 

Accuracy is way more important than distance in my opinion. You have to be able to get it on target, especially in freshwater. Saltwater accuracy is really important in flats like scenarios. Blind casting jetties not so much. For distance, you will really have to learn the feel of the rod. The double haul with a correct pause on the backcast can make a world of difference.


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

FWIW Its been said before above. My advice would be:
Suffer through understanding the cast phases. Practice good technique. 
You will never cast accurately with distance without good fundamentals.
There are much better flycasters in this group than I am but if you are truly a beginner start at the beginning.
My first fly rod was a 3$ rod from Wal-Mart that taught me all kinds of bad habits. If I had tried to build fundamentals with that tree trunk I wouldn't have had to unlearn all my mistakes. Accept that your casts will be bad at first but they'll get better.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Best advice I ever got for fly fishing. Leave the spin gear at home and only take the fly rod. It’s amazing how quick you will learn to get it out there when you have no other option.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

Just an story of why distance is also important. Years ago before the Keys bonefish crash, I booked my first saltwater day with a now-famous Islamorada guide. It was slick-calm, the water looked like glass. Having years of trout fishing experience, I thought I was a decent caster, but I didn't have a double haul at the time. The guide would pole within about 70 feet and tell me to cast, but I couldn't throw that far. He would, as silently as possible, get within 60 feet and the bonefish would spook. It happened over and over. He knew exactly how close we could get and still have a shot, but I couldn't do my part. I was discouraged and embarrassed. Eventually, he had me cast as far as I could, and we waited, hoping a fish would wander toward my fly. One finally did. He had me twitch the fly once, and the game was on! In the blink of an eye, the bone made a 90 degree turn around a mangrove root about 200 yards out and that was the end of it. I have been hooked on saltwater ever since. I learned to double haul, joined ACA and practice regularly. Distance matters, too.


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

TheJackStrap said:


> Hey guys, after being fascinated with it for a long time, I finally bought a fly rod.
> 
> I have no clue what I’m doing and I knew the learning curve would be large but the challenge is what attracts me to fly fishing.
> 
> ...


 Take lessons and practice a few hours a week.


----------

